

Tabula Secures $108 Million for 3D Programmable Logic Devices - rch
http://www.tabula.com/newsletter/03282011.html

======
rch
There is a PR-heavy video as well:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFMpO4f3YM>

